# Homecoming!



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Guys! 

Sorry I haven't been around. Hard to get on at work, and at home I just don't do the computer much lately. I will try to be better. I haven't even lurked to much....just a little. 

Gabby (and Quinn) have been with the trainer since 3/18. We sent them mostly for Quinn to work on her noise which has been much better but thought constant day to day exposure would help her more. Since she is "the baby" we sent Gabby too to keep her company. Not that training wouldn't help both of them. Today they both come home. It has been nice at home (quiet and relaxing) but I am ready to have them home. 

Darrin said Quinn hasn't made a sound in the truck or out the past two days. Go Quinnie. He completed the "T" work on both (now to train the handlers ) He told me he may not let Gabby come home with me. He really likes her! It's fun when people really like your dog. So we are still plugging along on the field work. 

The golden retriever club I belong to had their banquet last weekend. Gabby got a nice trophy for her 'novice' hunting retriever titles. It is for the WC, JH and SHR. Gabby has her WC and SHR. Maybe next year she can bring it home again for finishing her JH. I need to look at test dates and see where they fit in our schedule. They also gave out nice pins and plaques for completed titles, of any type not just field. 

Barb you will be fine at Backwater. Gabby and I will be rooting for you. And Teddi says Tito is wonderful he can't make mistakes.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hated it when Dooley was gone for a month. I'll bet you are glad to be getting them home. 

(Sorry I didn't see this post sooner).


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Must have been quiet with those characters away! Things are going to get louder here--Bonnie's sister is supposed to be coming to stay with me for a bit to play the field game!


----------

